# General > Music >  Hawkwind in Caithness?

## stumpy

A while back I was sorting through some old letters and found a mention of a planned Caithness rock festival in 1977. I remember talk of it at the time : Hawkwind were the headliners...possibly the only band booked...but nothing ever came of it. I cannot for the life of me remember what the details were, but checking old Hawkwind tour lists, there's an entry for "Caithness Festival - Brubster - cancelled", so I haven't imagined it. Can anybody mind who tried to organise it or what actually happened?

----------


## sids

I remember the Groat attempting to write anti-punk rock scare stories at the time.

----------


## Alrock

Shame it wasn't just posponed... until now...  :Frown:

----------


## ianmac

Yes, I remember it well, although I can't remember why it was cancelled.  It was going to take place in August and I had to make do with seeing Hawkwind at the Reading Festival a few weeks later.  Yeah, I've seen Hawkwind a few times over the last 40 years !




> A while back I was sorting through some old letters and found a mention of a planned Caithness rock festival in 1977. I remember talk of it at the time : Hawkwind were the headliners...possibly the only band booked...but nothing ever came of it. I cannot for the life of me remember what the details were, but checking old Hawkwind tour lists, there's an entry for "Caithness Festival - Brubster - cancelled", so I haven't imagined it. Can anybody mind who tried to organise it or what actually happened?

----------


## stumpy

> Yes, I remember it well, although I can't remember why it was cancelled. It was going to take place in August and I had to make do with seeing Hawkwind at the Reading Festival a few weeks later. Yeah, I've seen Hawkwind a few times over the last 40 years !


I've got a memory of it being a day of rain and wind, though having seen Hawkwind a couple of times since, I doubt that would have put them off. First time I ever saw them, they looked so out of it that a plague of locusts could have crossed the stage and they wouldn't have noticed.

----------


## ianmac

Ha, that sounds about right.  And they're still going strong.  Was down seeing them in Glasgow a couple of months ago.



> I've got a memory of it being a day of rain and wind, though having seen Hawkwind a couple of times since, I doubt that would have put them off. First time I ever saw them, they looked so out of it that a plague of locusts could have crossed the stage and they wouldn't have noticed.

----------

